# استشارة عاجلة لمهندس التكييف عشان انا فى اشد حيرة رجاء المساعدة



## doctorzezo (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم///
عندى غرفة نوم 18 متر قبلى دور تالت فوقى دور رابع جدرانها غير محاطة بمبانى ( يعنى الشمس ممكن تتضرب فيها} هشترى جهاز كاريير n3 فناوى اشترى 2.25 حصان صح كدا ولا ايه ناس تقولى هات 3 حصان وناس تقولى هات 2.25 اعمل ايه ا مهندسى التكييف افيدونى ناس تقولى ال2.25 كفاية قوى وناس تقولى ال3 ايه هو يعنى 2.25 مش هيبقا حلو ولا ايه ارجو الرد يا مهندسى التكييف


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

بص يا هندسة 18 على 8 تساوى 2.25 بس احنا بنضيف تقريبا 0.5 حصان لو الحجرة فى الدور الاخير و خاصتا إنها قبلى 
فنصيحتى لك يا اخى لو معندكش مشكلة مادية( او العميل ) تجيب 3 حصان اريح للجهاز علشان يفصل و يرتاح 
و إن كان الجهاز 2.25 ايضا سيؤدى الغرض بدون مشاكل ان شاء الله
بس 0.75 حصان زيادة هيسهلو مامورية بقية الاحصنة
و الخلاصة ان كلاهما صحيح و مناسب


----------



## alaa_84 (23 مارس 2009)

هذا الرأى أوافقه بشدة لأنه الصحيح إن شاء الله


----------



## نور جابر (25 مارس 2009)

اشكر الاخ / mohamed mechعلي المعلومه

بس ياريت توضح موضوع 18/8 يعني ايه 

اما بالنسبه لرأي الشخصي.

فانا افضل ان يركب جهاز 2.25 hp حصان من 3 حصان للاسباب الاتيه .

* بما ان المساحه 18 م وفي الظروف العاديه اي لا يوجد واجهات زجاجيه او سطح معرض لاشعه الشمس المباشره فان الحصان يغطي في المتوسط 10متر مربع اي 8000BTU 

اذا القدره المطلوبه هي اقل من 2 حصان وبالتالي 2.25 مناسب جدا

* القدره الزائده عن اللازم لا تريح الجهاز كما يظن البعض ولكن تكثر من عمليه الاسترت اب والوقوف للكمبريسور مما يأثر علي عمره علي المدي الطويل .

* عشان غرفة نوم فلاداعي للقدره الزائده بما ان الغرفه في اغرب الموقت مغلقه 

* عشان غرفة نوم فلادعي للاحتياج الي درجات حراره منخفضه عن 24 او 25 c


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

18/8 تعنى 18 متر على 8 متر لكل حصان


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (26 مارس 2009)

2.25 حصان قدره مناسبه جدا على اساس انها غرفة نوم.....................


----------



## الصقرالمصري (28 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم انه من المناسب لهذه الغرفه 2.25 ماتنساش انه في غرفه النوم بتبقي فيه مساحات مشغوله يعني الدولاب مثلا بياخد حيز من الغرفه بالاضافه الي باقي الاثاث كل ده بيحجم الغرفه ان شاء الله 2.25 يكون مناسب ليها ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى محمد sasa (30 مارس 2009)

_مع احترامي فانا مع تركيب جهاز 3 حصان لأن لأن الحمل الحراري يوازي نصف حجم الغرفة_


----------



## fiing air (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواتى الاعزاء بعد السلام عليكم والتحيه الاسلاميه انا ليا رئى على موضوع جهاز غرفه النوم عشان اقدر احدد القدره لابد من الاخذ بالمتر المكعب خصوصا لو المكان ذات ارتفاع = الطول * العرض * الارتفاع = m مكعب يعنى لو افترضنا ان الغرفه 4.5 *4.5*3 = 60.75 متر مكعب وبعدها اذا كان معرضه لاشعه الشمس او قبلى زى ما الاخ بيقول بنقسمها على 38 واذا كانت لا تتعرض للشمس نقسمها على 45 وحده وتعطى بالطن يعنى هتبقى كالتالى 60.75/38 =1.59طن ويتم تحويلها الى الحصان 1.59*1.5 = 2.38 يعنى بالتقريب 2.25 حصان وبكده تكون عرفت كيفيه القدره بالابعاد بالمتر مكعب او الحجم لان اوقات بيكون الارتفاعات لها اسايات فى مجال الحسابات وشكرا جزيرا


----------



## محمود عبد الكريم (19 يوليو 2011)

عايز برنامج ادخله ابعاد الغرفه يقولى انت محتاج تكييف كام حصان هل ده موجود افيدونى


----------



## رزق نصر (17 أغسطس 2011)

فى الظروف الطبيعية الحصان يكييف مساحة 8 متر اذ 2.25 حصان تكفى مساحة 18 متر وكما ذكر الزميل مصطفى فانة يكفى باعتبار حجرة نوم 
ملحوظة راى تركيب جهاز 3 حصان وذللك الاتى 
1 - الجهاز يحقق درجة الحرارة الطلوبة ويفصل فى وقت اقصر من 2.25
2 - توفيىر الكهرباء 
3 - اطالة عمر الجهاز (الكمبرسور)


----------

